
Uber Head of Design resigns - vishalzone2002
http://www.fastcodesign.com/3056457/fast-feed/ubers-head-of-design-steps-down
======
vishalzone2002
So now we have a CEO(zenefits), Head of Design(Uber), CTO(Paypal), CFO ( yelp)
. They should start a new company

------
joshmn
So can someone explain to me why Uber needs a design team of 200?

